# Off Topic...O Scale Question/Shelving



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to post relating to O Scale, but I knew someone on here may know the answer.

I use my Grandson's O Scale MTH train in our Christmas Display each year. After the holidays it is stored
until the following year. I would like to put track on a shelf around the walls of my office to display and run.
I know there is a company that makes a hanging shelving for G Scale, and wonder if anyone knows of a company
that makes a wood type shelving that I could use for this purpose.

I'm not handy building things. I know I could buy the wood and put it up, but....I want something that looks nice....
not something 'I' did! lol

Any information would be appeciated.

Monte


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Monte, 

A few years ago, I had 6' extruded aluminum shelves on my wall that had rails molded in for O and HO scale trains. The shelf was basically a "T" on its side that could be screwed to the wall. 

Not sure where I got them, but they definitely looked good.


----------

